# Some Scary Stuff



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

Holy crap, this is some scary ****. Can't imagine being trapped like this and having nowhere to go.

http://www.wimp.com/japanesetsunami/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOAH


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Wow man, you ain't kiddin' That is one of the freakiest rides I've never gone on.....Thankfully.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yikes!!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Wow! Thats crazy, and very sad.


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thats insane. The worst was the very end.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...talk about the wrong place and time to be..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow that almost maid my stomach turn.:bigeyes:


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

What happened at the end my computer had to start loading and wouldnt ever play agian?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the end didnt look good for the person filming this . saw water come up over the windshield the ended


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh, I didn't get to see the end either. That's horrible.


----------

